# donkey as a cow companion?



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I just posted a thread in the equine board about this- if you have time and inclination to help share an opinion or insight there I'd be grateful! Trying to make a good choice for my sweet cow. 

thanks,
Cathy


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

Mine has been fine with ponies and goats - I am sure a donkey would be 100% okay as long as you introduce them slowly.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Depends on the donkey, I have known some nasty ones I wouldn`t want on my place. If you have or can find one that is sweet, then go for it. I would suggest when your cow calves, I would take the donkey out as the calf would be a stranger to it and may try to harm the calf. I had a neighbor with beef cows had this happen. Hope this helps, >Thanks Marc


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

One of my neighbors has about 10 donkeys in with his cattle. I think he just lets them breed and never sells them as far as I can see. He has at least 40 beef cattle. I would look for one that is already use to being in with cattle so then you will know how it reacts.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Until you know something about your donkey never pasture it with a calf. My donkey was fine until a new calf was born. Had I not intervened the calf would have been killed. As it was the calf suffered a badly broken leg. I no longer have that donkey.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Generally, no. Donkeys prefer donkeys and, as others have said, they can create mayhem (and worse) with newborn calves. Then the donkeys get a bad rap. 

If you need a companion for your cow, why not a weanling steer or heifer?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Donkeys guard territory and tend to accept herds as they are but if you change the dynamics of the herd with calving, all bets are off. It either works very well or very bad and there's no in between but if you're going to have problems, it would be with calves and they are very capable of killing a calf and it happens more than you'd think. 

I would suggest that unless if you're just looking to have something with your cow, a donkey would not be the best choice.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

My donkey was constantly bullying the cows. Ran some right through the fence. Bit them. I could never grain the cows because the donkey wouldnt let them have any. If fed seperate then it might work, as long as the cows were there first. A mini would probably be less dangerous. 
Donkey is gone now. Lives with a horse, is there to teach the filly manners.


----------



## Ebenezer (Jun 5, 2010)

Been running donkeys with cows and sheep for almost 20 years. Have 10 on the farm now. Had 2 that were bad with cows and have some now with cows that do not like sheep. Would not want cows or sheep without donkeys due to dog and coyote troubles.

Buy a jenny that has had a colt is your best bet. Start them across a fence before mixing. Buy the donkey from somebody that you can trust, not just a salebarn special. There is usually a bad reason that they got hauled to the sale barn. Be willing to pay more to buy quality.

There are jacks and geldings that will be good but you never know. Generally, some jacks are OK to guard bulls and such but just watch. We have two with bulls and never a problem but they are the ones we have sifted through over the years.

A repeat, but do not buy a cheap or a young donkey and think that you solved any problems.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

We will pass on this donkey, absolutely, and maybe pass on every donkey we ever hear about! lol. Just didn't get much positive feedback here on HT nor from people we talked with in person. 

I appreciate all of your advice and insights! thank you


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

We have a sweet old donkey with our sweet cow. No problems. Donkey also ran with cows when we had to board it elsewhere. Again no problems.

We only get the cheap donkeys as in free.


----------

